# Baby Roborovski's



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

I am not here purely for the sale of my hamster pups. I just happen to have some when I joined. I am also not sure if this is in the right place or wether I can even post hamster's on here. If I am not aloud to please remove the post.

I currently own 4 Adult Robo's
2 female - husky sisters
2 male - agouti brothers boys not related to girls in anyway.

I have 2 different litters at the moment.

One litter consisting of 5 agouti pups 13 days old at time of post (born 1/6/10) sex not known yet. 2 pups http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4750/1021187.jpg

The second litter is of 4 pinkies fur color not known yet born (8/6/10) sex not known yet.

The females have previously had one litter each both unsuccesful (this litter was conceived im guessing when the previous litter was born) the longest one survived before was 9 days old I think maybe 8. Im sure these ones have a fighting chance as the older ones are wondering around and trying out the fresh veg I give them such as brocolli.

Im not sure if I over paid for my hamsters but it was £30 for all 4 so each hamster pup will be available at about £5 each as I am not a breeder it was accidental matings lack of knowledge although I have been moaned at by alot of other people on other forums for breeding with out knowing what im doing but all 4 were bought with the intention of them all being females, so please dont moan at me again.

The hamsters are not available now im just trying to get homes ready for them, atleast im doing that now rather than when there 8 weeks old and waiting and finding that I cant find homes for them, im trying to make sure I do get loving homes as I do love my hamsters alot.

(I also dont really know how to sell animals hence the rubbish post)


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello Evangeline,

I wont remove this thread as Im sure there are experienced roborovski keepers who are willing to give you some advise and share some ideas. However if you refer to the 'Mouse Market' section you will find the 'other pets wanted/for sale' area where this post should be. Please fill in the selling form which you will find in the sticky thread at the top of the 'other pets wanted/for sale' section


----------

